

The Real Reason China Banned Microsoft Windows 8 - taylodl
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/05/22/the-real-reason-china-banned-microsofts-windows-8.aspx

======
taylodl
It's too expensive to migrate all the Chinese government-owned workstations
from Windows XP to Windows 8 - to face the prospect of having to do it again
in a few years. Many European governments have attempted to abandon Windows
with mixed success. It takes a lot of planning, effort and cost and no one
knows whether any financial benefits will be realized. They don't even know
whether they'll be able to get off the upgrade treadmill.

On the other hand if you're going to make the switch now is a really good
time. There's a lot of flexibility to be had by replacing aging client/server
applications tied to Windows XP with apps having a web front-end. It's a smart
move to not tie yourself to a specific client and focus on "any device, any
time." We'll see how this plays out.

